# Fischart .... nur welche



## julinda (30. Dez. 2011)

Hallo Ihr 

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch verraten, um welche Fischart es sich bei diesen beiden Freunden handelt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*

Hi,

sind Goldfische (hoffentlich überfressen und net mit BWS)

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*

Oder __ Giebel, was aber mehr oder weniger das selbe ist. 




Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> sind Goldfische (hoffentlich überfressen und net mit BWS)



Das hoffe ich auch, sieht auf jeden Fall gar nicht gesund aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*

Hi David,

Das das ein __ Goldfisch ist beweißt die Schuppenanzahl, sind nur 26/27

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*

Die Schuppenzahl von 27 kann gemäss Literatur auch auf den __ Giebel zutreffen. Der Goldi ist nach heutigem Kenntnisstand ja ohnehin wohl nur die Zuchtform des Giebels - wobei das, wie du bestimmt weisst, ja noch immer nicht eindeutig geklärt ist bzw. gegensätzliche Auffassungen darüber bestehen. Die Giebel aus einem Gewässer, welches wir dieses Jahr abfischen mussten, hatten zwar alle 28 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie. Aber in anderen Gewässern wurden offenbar auch andere Zahlen festgestellt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*

Hi David,

obwohl sehr nah verwandt  gibt doch sichtbare und andere Unterschiede zwischenden beiden

Goldfische pflanzen sich rein geschlechtlich fort, Giebelweibchen brauchen keinen eigene Milchner dazu - deren Eier werden auch durch das Sperma anderer Cypriniden zur Entwicklung gebracht. Bis vor ein paar Jahren war auch noch nie ein Giebelmilchner westlich von Polen nachgewiesen worden , selbst in Osteuropa sind Milcher wohl nur selten zu finden (weiß aber net ob in den letzten 6 Jahren hier auch endlich mal welche gefunden wurden)
Goldfische haben ein helles Bauchfell, __ Giebel ein schwarzes
Goldfische haben 26-28 Schuppen. Giebel 28-31

zumindest spricht das ziemlich dagegen das der __ Goldfisch nur ne Zuchtform vom Giebel sei (die Reusendornenanzahl zwischen beiden auch etwas abweichend sind Goldfisch 40-53 / Giebel 35-48 - bei den Schlundzähnen gibts glaube ich auch kleine Unterschiede) Wärs nur ne farbige Zuchtform müßten sämtliche, von Ichthyologen zur eindeutigen Bestimmung herangezogenen, arttypischen "Fingerabdrücke" der Art (Schuppen, Schlundzähne, Reusendornen) eigentlich identisch bleiben (zumindest die beiden letzteren, den es gibt ja auch manchmal schuppenlose Zuchtformen)

vieleicht waren sie mal eine Art und spalten sich auf - das würde auch die ähnlichkeit und die Unterschiede erklären

Bei den Marmorkrebsen z.B wurde im Sommer diesen Jahres zwar genetisch festgestellt das sie zu Procambarus fallax gehören. Jedoch sind die Marmorkrebse von der Vermehrung schon so abweichend von der eigentlichen Art (verpaaren sich nicht mit Männchen ihrer Art) das sie eigentlich auch nicht darunter geführt werden können. Hier siehts so aus das eine neue Krebsart am entstehen ist, sodas Procambarus fallax f. virginalis demnächst eventuell in eine eigene Art überführt werden muß


----------



## julinda (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*

Erstmal vielen Danke euch!

__ Goldfisch? Sind die nicht doch zu dunkel dafür?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Fischart .... nur welche*



julinda schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Danke euch!
> 
> __ Goldfisch? Sind die nicht doch zu dunkel dafür?



nee, ist schon normal. Kleine Goldfische sind anfangs dunkel gefärbt (bronzefarben, bräunlich, graubraun)  und bekommen ihre Farbe erst später - nur Schubunkin zeigen gleich von Anfang an Farbe
Wie schon von mir und David geschrieben sehen diese "Dicken" aber net gesund aus


MfG Frank


----------

